# Camera advice?



## Do-Honey (Feb 20, 2012)

I know very little about Cameras but I need one for before and afters for my website (and to protect my arss). Anyone have some advice on one under 100$?

Thanks,

b

(this is a tool for the trade right?)


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

You get what you pay for, just like any other tool.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I think for quality pics you should bump up the budget a bit. 100.00 cameras have come a long ways but like Chris said you get what you pay for. I have a lot of crappy phone pics to prove it.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

cnet.com read the reviews and see the actual pricing. There are many options under $100


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

$250.00 - $300.00 with lens options.
Worth every penny if pictures sell a majority of your contracts.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Builtmany said:


> cnet.com read the reviews and see the actual pricing. There are many options under $100


Of course there are but the point is if you are using it to sell work then why skimp and go bottom of the barrel? I think Wise pointed out a fair price. 

It is so funny how as a service provider we can't understand cheap consumers but as consumers we want to be cheap. Double edged sword I guess. I do it too btw but not for everything. Not saying you do just saying.


----------



## lmvp17 (May 15, 2010)

Do-Honey said:


> I know very little about Cameras but I need one for before and afters for my website (and to protect my arss). Anyone have some advice on one under 100$?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


I love my camera for work and play. Bought it last year and it's worth every penny. Waterproof, shockproof, freezeproof, dustproof, PAINT PROOF. lol Takes great pictures. Especially when taking pictures of small rooms that are awkward to take pictures of, the "isweep" panoramic function catches practically the whole room in one picture. You should check it out. Sony DSCTX10 http://store.sony.ca/webapp/wcs/sto...0153&langId=200&productId=8198552921666296198


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Its true that you get what you pay for in a camera. I splurge on SLR cameras because photography is a hobby. Considering the cost for body and lenses and high risk for damage or theft, they may not be practical for everyday use. A decent camera phone takes pictures that are fine for website resolution. Here is a recent project. The color, temp and detail are nowhere near perfect but the pic has depth and you can count blades of grass. Not shabby for a phone camera. On the flip side, taking pictures indoors may require going to the next level.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I have around $2000.00 in cameras and adding more. Yes, you get what you pay for and I feel a facepalm coming on because why on god's green earth would you skimp on something that will bring you more business?

I will quote Mugatu and say "I feel like I am taking crazy pills"..


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

PressurePros said:


> Its true that you get what you pay for in a camera. I splurge on SLR cameras because photography is a hobby. Considering the cost for body and lenses and high risk for damage or theft, they may not be practical for everyday use. A decent camera phone takes pictures that are fine for website resolution. Here is a recent project. The color, temp and detail are nowhere near perfect but the pic has depth and you can count blades of grass. Not shabby for a phone camera. On the flip side, taking pictures indoors may require going to the next level.


I use my cell phone a lot for takin pics on jobs, if I had to carry around an expensive camera on jobs I would surely loose it in the first month or it would get set on a window sill and have overspray all over it. I got my cell phone in my pocket all the time


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

wills fresh coat said:


> I use my cell phone a lot for takin pics on jobs, if I had to carry around an expensive camera on jobs I would surely loose it in the first month or it would get set on a window sill and have overspray all over it. I got my cell phone in my pocket all the time


me too. I used to take a cam with me on jobs but could never think to take the before pics- only the afters. seemed kinda pointless.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

You can get a "decent" pocket camera for under $100, good for estimates and "protecting you ass", not necessarily for good web shots.

Having enjoyed photography as a hobby for too many years, I like one with all sorts of manual overrides so I can control exposure and depth of field. IMO, that is important to get a good shot that will be advertising my work. 

Just whipping out a camera and shootting with an auto flash isn't always the best..

But that's me. If I were you, I would make a list of what's important to you and then read the reviews. There are so many different brands and models that you should be able to find just what you are looking for.

And I hear Kodaks are going pretty cheap.:whistling2:


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a small Sony with 8 pixels I got a few years ago. It is great for quick portraits etc. I find that when taking shots of interior work I can never get the whole room when standing at one end. These cameras are convenient but they are not great for wide angle shots.


----------



## Do-Honey (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. Your right with what I will be using it for I guess I should wait a bit longer and get one that has better quality.

I do mostly inside work and want to make a portfolio to show off my work. For this I think you all right and the higher quality cam will bee needed to do this. 

I'll just use my G1 phone for the quick shots and 'cover my ass' for now. 

I agree with tools you do get what you pay for. Just didn't think about that when I was considering a camera. 

b


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Of course there are but the point is if you are using it to sell work then why skimp and go bottom of the barrel? I think Wise pointed out a fair price.


I agree but the post said under $100. My camera is $300 and worth every penny I think.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

JP posted on an earlier threes about a small camera that was supposed to capture color really well. Changeable lenses etc. I need to get a better camera than my iPhone for After pictures. 
On another note, I just saw a great idea for showing off photos. You can upload before and after pictures to some of these photo websites, and create a hard bound photo book to show clients while walking the job. Much classier than just a typical photo album. Probably better than leaving your iPad in the clients hand while you peruse the job site.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

You wont get the best shots with a 100 dollar camera. I bought an entry level SLR with a couple differnt lens..best decision i made.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

StripandCaulk said:


> You wont get the best shots with a 100 dollar camera. I bought an entry level SLR with a couple differnt lens..best decision i made.
> View attachment 10162



what did you get?


BTW, a friend posted some shots on another forum shot with an iPhone. They was freaking impressive. 

As each day passes, the smaller cameras are getting better and better.


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

Before you go buy a camera... Consider talking with a few local photographers, especially college age. They will have the best equipment and charge you little to nothing to go to your customers homes and snap great shots! When they finish editing they can email or put them on cloud storage for you to download. This will also make you look more professional!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Get one with built-in image stabilization. Helps get rid of those shaky hands blurry pictures. Unless you want to tote a tripod with you.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

daArch said:


> what did you get?
> 
> 
> BTW, a friend posted some shots on another forum shot with an iPhone. They was freaking impressive.
> ...


 
Bill this is true, the smaller cameras are improving both in definition and capabilites. However you still cannot acchieve the same results without buying a real camera. I went with a pretty basic(for SLR's) and got the cannon rebel t1i. 16 megapixels, equipped with a fish eye lens, a 18-300mm and 18-55 lens which it came with. all in all the total investment was around 1500 and thats pretty cheap. I can customize the settings to adjust the aperature, and shutter speed. you can really tweak the variables on one of these to get almost any shot you want. im still learning but the shot i posted above was a project from last year taken in the landscape setting which comes default on the camera.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

StripandCaulk;296037However you still cannot acchieve the same results without buying a real camera. [/QUOTE said:


> You are preaching to the choir.
> 
> Before I got my Nikon I was looking at the Rebels also. But I've owned more Nikons than Canons, so it was a loyalty thing :thumbsup:
> 
> some impressive lenses you got there. As much as I love my zooms, I still wonder how much clarity I'm losing. My favorite lens with my old F-1 (Nikon) was the 28mm. Wide without too much distortion.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Speaking of IPhone photos, I had the privilege last year of hearing Dewitt Jones speak, incredible photographer and motivational speaker. Check out his IPhone photos.
I don't know how he does it, I trashed half my IPhone photos from Vegas!


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

daArch said:


> You are preaching to the choir.
> 
> Before I got my Nikon I was looking at the Rebels also. But I've owned more Nikons than Canons, so it was a loyalty thing :thumbsup:
> 
> some impressive lenses you got there. As much as I love my zooms, I still wonder how much clarity I'm losing. My favorite lens with my old F-1 (Nikon) was the 28mm. Wide without too much distortion.


Which nikon model did you get? d series? i looked at the nikons, all my buddies have them but what sold me on the cannon is i was told by all the loyal nikon fans that i would get better video with the cannon. 

I never really considered how much clarity i loose with the zoom, you notice a difference?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Just bought a micro four thirds camera and it rivals my DSLR. Body was cheap, its portable and with a 20 mm Panasonic Lumix lens ($375) it takes absolutely incredible pictures. Opened the box, stuck on the lens in full auto mode in low light and took a picture of the cat. Dialing in aperture, shutter speed, etc should produce professional looking shots. If you want a portable camera with DSLR like quality, the 4/3 cameras are the way to go.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

PressurePros said:


> Its true that you get what you pay for in a camera. I splurge on SLR cameras because photography is a hobby. Considering the cost for body and lenses and high risk for damage or theft, they may not be practical for everyday use. A decent camera phone takes pictures that are fine for website resolution. Here is a recent project. The color, temp and detail are nowhere near perfect but the pic has depth and you can count blades of grass. Not shabby for a phone camera. On the flip side, taking pictures indoors may require going to the next level.


That sure looks clean.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

HouseOfColor said:


> That sure looks clean.


I pressure wash him regularly ;-)


----------



## Handy (Jan 13, 2008)

-Edit- I just started going back through a bunch of portfolio pics, and am changing my advice... get the best camera you can afford, and learn to use it well. You can have amazing pictures even if they aren't technically perfect, and pictures that look like snapshots from really expensive cameras. Knowing how to use the camera to your advantage is worth more than spending hundreds more on a camera.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Handy said:


> -Edit- I just started going back through a bunch of portfolio pics, and am changing my advice... get the best camera you can afford, and learn to use it well. You can have amazing pictures even if they aren't technically perfect, and pictures that look like snapshots from really expensive cameras. Knowing how to use the camera to your advantage is worth more than spending hundreds more on a camera.


good advice. it's like spending 3 grand on golf equipment and not taking any lessons.


----------

